# Definition of a strong brisket?



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

What do you mean when you say a doe needs a stronger brisket? 
I think I know what it might mean but I just need someone to help clarify . . .
thanks!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I always thought it meant the chest needed more definition on it- thats what I was told anyway-Some does are just very narrow in the front end, and need some more spacing beteen the front legs.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Maybe this will help some, at least where it's located. I know this is a dairy goat chart, but I'm sure the parts are the same for about every goat.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

If you look at that pic of the dairy goat, you can clearly see the brisket...some goats just don't have that angular shape at all that judges want to see.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

When I use that for my Pygmies it means wider in the front and more broader.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

it kinda means both.. you want a strong chest thats wide and a bit pronounced.. like.. you don't want a pidgeon breasted doe or buck, because that leads to less body capacity


----------

